# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  چگونه برنامه ریزی کنیم؟

## optician

مشکل برنامه ریزی ، مشکلی هست که اکثر دانش آموز ها با اون درگیر هستند.
برنامه ریزی سه مرحله کلی داره
1- انتخاب منابع
2-برنامه ریزی برای هر درس
3- اجرای برنامه

اولین مرحله انتخاب منابع هست... یعنی شما قبل از دو هفته برنامه ریزی برای رسیدن به آزمون باید همه منابعی که نیاز دارید رو در دسترس قرار بدید... اگر تا حالا نتونستید کتاباتون رو انتخاب کنید یک سری کتاب پیشنهادی برای دانش آموزان متوسط رو به بالا قرار دادم ... لطفا این ها رو تهیه و استفاده کنید
اگر هم که منابع لازمتون رو تهیه کردید دیگه وسواس نداشته باشید و اینو بدونید بهترین منبع برای شما ، سازگارترین با شما هست

الف - ادبیات : ادبیات جامع خیلی سبز + قرابت معنایی خیلی سبز + املا خیلی سبز + لغت و معنی خیلی سبز + تاریخ ادبیات خیلی سبز

ب - عربی : عربی جامع خیلی سبز + TICK 8 عربی

ج- دینی : دینی جامع نشرالگو یا گاج نقره ای

د- زبان انگلیسی : زبان جامع مبتکران یا شبقره + یک کتاب برای متن ( شبقره یا End reading خیلی سبز ) + TICK 8 زبان

ریاضی : IQ ریاضی تجربی جامع گاج یا ریاضی خیلی سبز

زیست : نشر الگو سال به سال ( فقط برای کنکور 95 : با توجه به تغییرات زیاد کتاب های زیست )

فیزیک : 4 جلدی نشر الگو یا 4 جلدی خیلی سبز ( برای دانش آموز قوی ) و گاج نقره ای ( برای دانش آموزان کمتر قوی )

شیمی : مبتکران تست سال به سال ( فقط برای کنکور 95 : با توجه به تغییرات زیاد کتاب های شیمی

دومین مرحله برنامه ریزی برای هر درس با توجه به برنامه آزمون هست... در زیر یک نمونه برنامه ریزی هفته اول برای آزمون 24 گاج تدارک دیدم...شما برای همه هفته های خود بایستی یک چنین برنامه ای داشته باشید


بجز این برنامه شما به یک برنامه دیگر نیاز دارید تا میزان ساعت مطالعه هر روزتون رو مشخص کنید نه اینکه هرچه پیش آید خوش آید...


البته برنامه بالا یک برنامه پیش فرض هست و شما بایستی این برنامه رو مطابق نیاز خودتون تنظیم کنید( از حداقل ساعت های زیر غافل نشوید ) ... با ادغام این دوبرنامه شما توانسته اید یک برنامه مطلوب به دست آوردید 
ادبیات : 5 ساعت
عربی : 5 ساعت
دینی : 5 ساعت
زبان : 4 ساعت
ریاضی : حداقل 8 ساعت برای تجربی ها و 10 ساعت برای ریاضی ها
زیست : حداقل 10 ساعت
فیزیک : حداقل 8 ساعت برای تجربی ها و 10 ساعت برای ریاضی ها
شیمی : حداقل 8 ساعت

سومین مرحله سخت ترین مرحله برنامه ریزی است...شما در این مرحله باید به پیش بینی های خودتان عمل کنید و در هیچ درسی کم نگذارید... هر درس را به شیوه مخصوص خود بخوانید و از تست زدن غافل نشوید...به یاد داشته باشید تست زدن آخرین مرحله نیست بلکه شروع یک پروسه یادگیری است... با تست زدن شما خودتون رو موظف میکنید تا نکته هایی که یاد نگرفته بودید یا شاید اشتباه یادگرفته بودید بخوبی فرا بگیرید

----------


## Mr Sky

انتخاب منبع چه ربطی به برنامه ریزی داره؟

----------


## optician

> انتخاب منبع چه ربطی به برنامه ریزی داره؟


انتخاب نکردن منابع باعث میشه دانش آموز به وسواس دچار بشه  و به کتاب های مختلف سرک میکشه . بخاطر همین بجز وقتی که از دست میده، متوجه میشه که نمیتونه همه کتاب ها رو بخونه و این یک استرس اضافی به اون وارد میکنه

----------


## optician

Up

----------


## optician

up

----------


## Orwell

سلام
درکل خوب بود
ولی بنظرم اصلا خوب نیست که یه دانش اموز تجربی حداقل ساعت مطالعش واسه زیست 10 باشه و حداقلش واسه ریاضی 8.
اگه قراره 18 ساعت به این دوتا درس اختصاص بدیم من ترجیح میدم 13 به 5ـش کنم
اخه تو رشته تجربی اهمیت ریاضی کجا و زیست کجا

----------


## optician

> سلام
> درکل خوب بود
> ولی بنظرم اصلا خوب نیست که یه دانش اموز تجربی حداقل ساعت مطالعش واسه زیست 10 باشه و حداقلش واسه ریاضی 8.
> اگه قراره 18 ساعت به این دوتا درس اختصاص بدیم من ترجیح میدم 13 به 5ـش کنم
> اخه تو رشته تجربی اهمیت ریاضی کجا و زیست کجا


ریاضی درس سبقتی هست ، با 5 ساعت در هفته چند تست میتونید بزنید؟؟

----------


## Orwell

> ریاضی درس سبقتی هست ، با 5 ساعت در هفته چند تست میتونید بزنید؟؟


بحث تعداد تستش نیست
شما اینو حساب کنید با ریاضی 50 هم میشه دانشگاه تهران اورد
ولی با زیست 50 یا نمیشه یا خیلی سخت میشه
درحق زیست اجحافه که بگیم تفاوت ساعت مطالعش با ریاضی صرفا 2 ساعت باشه

----------


## optician

> بحث تعداد تستش نیست
> شما اینو حساب کنید با ریاضی 50 هم میشه دانشگاه تهران اورد
> ولی با زیست 50 یا نمیشه یا خیلی سخت میشه
> درحق زیست اجحافه که بگیم تفاوت ساعت مطالعش با ریاضی صرفا 2 ساعت باشه


در عوض ریاضی رو باید بیشتر از زیست بخونید تا بتونید 50 بزنید

----------


## optician

up

----------


## optician

up

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز برای مشکلات برنامه ریزی فقط از دوست عزیزم saeed735 سوال کن موفق باشی بای

----------


## optician

> سلام دوست عزیز برای مشکلات برنامه ریزی فقط از دوست عزیزم saeed735 سوال کن موفق باشی بای


شما هم بیشتر دقت  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Last.Behi

گاج میری ازمون؟

بنظرم بهترین روش واسه پخش ساعت ها همون ضریب درسا است
زیست12
شیمی9
ریاضی فیزیک 9
اما عمومیا به افراد بستگی داره.

----------


## optician

> گاج میری ازمون؟
> 
> بنظرم بهترین روش واسه پخش ساعت ها همون ضریب درسا است
> زیست12
> شیمی9
> ریاضی فیزیک 9
> اما عمومیا به افراد بستگی داره.


بله... موافقم

----------


## T!G3R

سلام
ببخشید من منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم؟!
به چی بیشتر دقت کنم؟ :Yahoo (83):

----------


## 19pf

up

----------

